# Colt O1991 Hard Chrome



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

A friend of mine just bought 2 of these and when I saw his I had to have one. Looks almost like stainless steel but the hard chrome is actually a very durable finish, and unlike stainless it's not a scratch magnet. Here are some pics.
This is a factory finish that was a special run for a distributor.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

It is great. I have it on my 2006 SCG I bought in 2006. Nice finish.


----------

